# WAGO 750-653 RS485 erste Schritte



## xenon185 (8 Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich bin relativer Neuling in SPS/CodeSys programmierung.
Ich habe ein kleines Projekt bei dem ich ein Telegramm über die 750-653 (RS485 4-Draht) Karte rausschicken soll.

Mir fehlt momentan der Ansatz wie ich das umsetzen kann. Die Funktionsweise der RS485 Schnittstelle ist mehr relativ klar. Zu Testzwecken habe ich ein RS485 seriell-Wandler der an einem PC angeschlossen ist um mit das gesendete Telegramm darzustellen (Putty).

Ich habe mir die Bibliothek: serial_interface_01.lib heruntergeladen.

Bis hierhin alles ok.
1. Die Digitalen Eingänge kann ich problemlos einlesen. -- passt
2. Wenn ich aus der Bibliothek (serial_interface_01.lib) den Funktionsblock SEND_DATA auswähle und den Baustein benenne kommen schon mal die Fehlermeldungen
VAR
 TEST:SERIAL_INTERFACE.SEND_DATA;
END_VAR
4024, 3782 -- ???

Ich hoffe ihr habe ein bisschen Geduld um mir weiter zu helfen, vielen Dank



Komponenten:
750-881 Kontroller
750-653 RS485-Schnittstelle
Digitale Eingangskarte


----------



## rocKay (14 Januar 2015)

Hallo Xenon,

schau dir mal den Wago Anwendungshinweis zur serial_interface_01.lib an.

Hier zum Download:
http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...&lang=de-de&q=A110901#appnotedetailsa110901de

Gruß rocKay


----------



## xenon185 (22 Januar 2015)

Ich habe die Applicnotes von Wago angesehen und eine Kommunikation über das Modul herstellen können.

Hinweis: Als erstes sollte man die Anwendungshinweise von Wago zum laufen bekommen und erst dann die Module in einem eigenem Programm einsetzen


----------



## PaladurSPS (24 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

das würde für mich dann bedeuten, dass ich mir eine Zweite Teststeuerung aufbauen muss um alles zum laufen zu bekommen. 

klick

So richtig einen Sinn macht es ja nicht :shock:


----------

